# Autosleeper Warwick



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Before you rush out and sign on the dotted line for your Tribute, Timberland, IH, Adria or whatever, there is a new kid on the block: Autosleeper Warwick. based on Peugeot Boxer.

See it at the Newbury show if you go, on the Marquis stand...... for those of you who aren't going to Newbury, a brief resume :- (nothing showing on the Auto-Sleepers website.)

The one at Newbury is a 'prototype': the final version having some differences; double glazing for instance.

Layout: rear lounge; parallel sofas with additional part to convert to U lounge; converts to 6' 2" bed across van.

Kitchen on offside, with large area of worktop, sink with combined drainer; full cooker; three gas, one electric ring/ grill/oven plus microwave oven. Cupboards and drawers under kitchen top and 70ltr 3 way fridge.

Nearside has wardrobe; shower/toilet: this extends beyond the sliding door so the the toilet cassette accsess is behing the SLD when it's closed: so no door access cut into van side. Room for two 6kg / 7kg gas bottles. Room heating by diesel / 240v. Water heating by lpg / 240v.

This is a nicely finished and styled 'van; the external appearance is stunning: display model in white but the windows have external smoked glass panels so it appears to be almost as if it is one long black window down each side. I forgot to see how the windows open!

Very much liked:
Kitchen.
Access via rear doors (when not in 'U mode' ) and side door.
General appearance / finish inside and out.

Disliked:
'Tip up basin'
Small wardrobe.
Lack of storage for our picnic chairs.
Non swivelling cab seats but believe these could be supplied.
Cooker needs fuller screen between it and the back of cab seat to prevent soiling of seat: only has low glass shield.

Oh! one other thing which, while we spent a considerable time examining this van; all the ladies passing through treated with derision ...............
guess what ............................................>>
















>>..................a slide-out ironing board, from under the kitchen worktop.


 

Harvey


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Harvey
Yes I saw it too and was most impressed with the appearance.
I didn't spend too much time looking at the inside though (having only just forked out for the 550!!).
Please note however that it is almost £10k more than the 550 Tribute, being over £38000.
Yes, I did ask
I was more impressed with the small Wigwam or whatever it is called. Ah yes, Wingamm. What a great little van, but once again many more coppers... (Not you Grumpyman)
I must stop looking now.
Paul


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Yes Paul, I don't think that I'd have gone to a show after having just got a new 'van: very brave of you ....... I wasn't suggesting that anyone who has just received their Tribute after waiting so long should be looking for something else ......  It's just another option for those contemplating a P.V.C.

The 38 grand price, though, was for the 3litre engined option: quite a bit less for the 2.2litre. and one should of course compare it with the 650 Tribute.....and there is that ironing board. 8) 

Harvey


----------

